# An Interview with VW's Doug Skorupski: VW's Diesel Strategy



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

Recently, I met with VW execs to discuss the future of diesel at the automaker. Here's what they had to say:

*Volkswagen's U.S. Diesel Strategy: An Interview with Doug Skorupski*

by Jonathan Spira 


> Volkswagen has offered diesel-powered vehicles in the U.S. for decades and in the last few years it has offered TDI engines in more models than ever before. Now the U.S. diesel marketplace is heating up - and doing so quickly. We sat down with Doug Skorupski, the Alternate Fuels Technical Strategy Manager at Volkswagen of America to see what we can find out about the future of diesel at Volkswagen.
> <SNIP>


 Read the full story »


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

Jonathan great write up but means NOTHING to most of us cause their unwillingness to bring their 4 dr pick up with SAME 2 liter TDI to the USA, They sell the pick up in Central and South America but because of emission issues according to VWoA it would not meet the requirements, I cant seem to fathom that answer when in actuality its the same engine that the Golf and Jetta uses, please enlighten us on this , Gracias!!!!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

BTW heres a link its called the AMAROK which means "Wolf" in the Inuit language, everyone read the last paragraph which made me laugh alot, didnt people buy the Nissan Frontier 4 dr pick up back in 2000, I did and sold it a year and a half later because of lack of POWER, it was an I6 with 175 hp, which tranlated to aprox 150 whp, Loved the height but mileage was POS, would of love a DIESEL in it though!!

Here is the link amigos!!:

http://www.worldcarfans.com/109060419756/volkswagen-amarok-name-announced-for-new-pickup-truck


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

Axel61 said:


> Jonathan great write up but means NOTHING to most of us cause their unwillingness to bring their 4 dr pick up with SAME 2 liter TDI to the USA, They sell the pick up in Central and South America but because of emission issues according to VWoA it would not meet the requirements, I cant seem to fathom that answer when in actuality its the same engine that the Golf and Jetta uses, please enlighten us on this , Gracias!!!!


Seems simple to me, the truck weighs more than the Golf and Jetta. The Passat weighs more than those and it had to have DEF added to it in order to pass emissions. So perhaps some issue exists with getting DEF into the truck that was never designed to have it where as the Passat was.


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

thats a good assumption but? who knows


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

A question for Doug. Why not a diesel Tiguan? Why not a diesel Passat Sportwagen? Both those would be a no brainer IMHO and could use existing engines. The Amarok I understand because of the "chicken tax" -- but if they shifted production to Mexico that would no longer apply (thanks NAFTA) or to the currently underutilized US Passat plant where it would be "made in the USA".


----------

